# Help, New to Bidding



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

this isnt going ot be for this year but for next year. i work at this building part time and it shares a lot with the other building across the lot both owned by the same owner. the owner owns a masonry and block making company so had one of his loaders there doing this lot. but he pulled it this year cause he needs it and thye got some POS old 2wd combo backhoe doing it now and its not working. me and my buddy are gonna make an attempt at starting up a company next year and do mostly residential and small commerical but this was kind of dropped in my lap. i dont have dimensions on the lot but the spots should give you a bit of an idea of the size, its fairly large and problem is that theres no where to pile snow. theres places in the back so figure if we dont rent a skid of the seaon, we'll rent one periodically if snow needs to be relocated. i have to do everything in the red outline. i have a 06 250 diesel with a boss 8ft plow and my buddy has an 09 250 with a western 8 1/2ft plow but may be upgrading to a wideout if we get this lot. i was wondering what you guys think it should take time wise to do this lot with these 2 trucks and how long with a skid with pusher and 1 truck. also how much salt you think it would take to properly treat this lot. if you want to give me formulas to figure this stuff out please do, i would like to learn how to do this stuff but would like some help getting started. thanx in advance for the help everyone


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Salt = 800 to 1000 pounds per acre depending on the weather, and what your trying to melt off. Truck times should be around an acre per hour per truck. Depending on islands, general obstacles, and additional curbs. I can't help you on sidewalks, if you need anything on them, because I don't get out of my truck for any of my lots, so I don't do sidewalks, I always leave them to the owner, or the tenant.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Where are you going to push all the snow too? If your doing long pushes along the front of the building consider using a very large skid or a loader/backhoe w/pusher. It would def help, not saying that it cant be done with two trucks.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

ColumbiaLand;991585 said:


> Where are you going to push all the snow too? If your doing long pushes along the front of the building consider using a very large skid or a loader/backhoe w/pusher. It would def help, not saying that it cant be done with two trucks.


thats my problem, there is a few places to put snow but they are going to be long pushes, when i get a chance later ill mark where i can put snow. i would like to get a bigger skidsteer but the last guys did it with 2 trucks, problem was they used to make huge piles by the light poles and take up like 6-8 spots around the light poles if there was a decent snow and thats why they gave them the axe and started doing it on their own. i figures if my buddy does get a wideout and i get some wings should make moving snow around and doing lanes during the day a lot easier.


----------



## biggs7199 (Feb 24, 2010)

On thing that I dont seem to see a lot of on this site is the utilizeing of bouth ends of your truck. b&b truck equipment make a really nice 16' swing wing for the back of your truck and that would almost shave your time in half in a big lot once you become efecient with it. If it was me I would be investing in that rather than a loader.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well if you get this lot good thing you got you diesel, i would look into an exhaust and some pod gauges to make sure everything is nice and cool for thoes long pushes! also it doesnt look all that bad considering there isnt alot of islands. You can bust that out in an hour hour and a half with 2 trucks. im doing half a complex in 2 hours, 75 driveways and the streets. you guys can handle that with 2 truck no problem and on lights storm you could use one truck and send the other truck to bust out driveways and your other small lots. just remeber to take into consideration that do go to big you first year because if one truck goes down its going to bend one of you guys over and your going to get behind fast as it happen to me and my boss on monday!


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

the new boss 92;1012903 said:


> well if you get this lot good thing you got you diesel, i would look into an exhaust and some pod gauges to make sure everything is nice and cool for thoes long pushes! also it doesnt look all that bad considering there isnt alot of islands. You can bust that out in an hour hour and a half with 2 trucks. im doing half a complex in 2 hours, 75 driveways and the streets. you guys can handle that with 2 truck no problem and on lights storm you could use one truck and send the other truck to bust out driveways and your other small lots. just remeber to take into consideration that do go to big you first year because if one truck goes down its going to bend one of you guys over and your going to get behind fast as it happen to me and my boss on monday!


exhuast and guages are on the list of pipe dreams, around the top. unfortunately the old guys that did this lot before did such a bad job that the owner is convinced it cant be done without a loader or bobcat to stack huges piles since there is only a few places to put snow and require long runs. idiots used to stack snow all around the light poles and and they would lose a ton of spots. i htink we can do it in about 2 hours or so, old guys did it in 4 with 2 trucks and would charge hourly. i have some good plans on where to put snow but thye are continuing to be stubborn. ill see what i can do but dont see this lot becoming mine unfortunately.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well, you have to win some to loose some unfortinaltly. dol your grounds, you already picked up alot this year, this lot would be great but figure how long this is going to take you and put it in hourly form to see what it is and go from there.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I would recommend a large loader and a truck, the only way you could really easily tackle that with two trucks is doing short pushes. You will be going back to clean up the snow every push since you wont be able to utilize the entire blade. another option too would be to buy an older big dump truck online from like ebay, an old city truck or something with a big 12' blade on it and park it there then you can have it for salting too. Then you just rent the skid steer as needed and pile the snow up. but with long pushes thats justs calling for problems. jmo though, let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking at it with Google Earth, you can ruler it to find rough square footage. I came up with something around 2.5 acres of plowable area. Do-able with two trucks, but you must know how to push in tandem if you're going to be efficient at it. Sounds weird to some, but I've pushed some pretty long runs with two trucks acting as one--takes practice, though. I'd plan to pile on the southeast end if possible, and push it back as far possible from the first storm--like 30' onto the grass if you can. It looks like a gravel-y area, so you might be in luck.

Also, based on the pictures (Bing Maps, try it) it seems that the rear lot is not used fully, so you'll probably be able to use part of it for stack area as well.

There are a lot of parking curbs, and some weird narrow pass throughs from lot to lot, so mark them well so you don't end up tearing up something. Also appears to be a lot of landscaping in places where snow should go--typical. LOL.

Ball park, probably $600-800 a push for small amounts (<4") with trucks, depending on where they want the piles at (more pushing = more money) plus salt (maybe $250/300-ish @ 1000#/acre). If they want equipment, it could easily go up...a lot.

HTH...


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Well i came up with about 3.5 acres of plowable area, I dont know if you didnt measure the small stuff, I did. With a skid and an 8 or 10ft pusher I would guess on about 2 hours plowing time on a 1-3 inch snow fall. A truck with an 8ft blade the same. I would set it up so the truck does that south lots, and the skid does the two big open lots on the east side. Have the truck start in the center island and push the west half into that corner near the entrance, then go the to the east from the island and push it just past the building. Have the skid loader start in the far east lot and push that then move over, by that time the truck could have that south lot pushed and then skid can push all the snow right into that part were westhardt is talking about looks kinda gravely there. truck can then hit the entrances. After that try to have a snow bucket too, and go to where the truck pushed those piles and push them all back over the curbs and have the truck just do some clean up work. 

Total i would guess with clean up work 3 hours skid and 2.5 hours truck Salt would be around 1.75tons. 

for a 1-3 inch snow fall Id bid between $1000 and 1150 per push depending on salt amount. I cant tell if there are any walks but you would need to figure in more if thats the case too


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll have to measure again--I was tired, but curious. I did not get really picky with the measurements. But it seems we're ultimately in the same vicinity, at least...so beer?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

ya not a really big deal sounds good to me...haha


----------

